

It won't be called the iTablet - elsewhen
http://snippets.com/what-is-apple-going-to-name-its-forthcoming-tablet.htm

======
mikecuesta
Are we really going to have to be reading through all of this fanboy
speculation up until September?

~~~
roc
What makes you think they'll stop in September?

------
elsewhen
i've got my vote on iPad even though it could cause some confusion with "iPod"

~~~
philwelch
Perhaps iPADD? <http://memory-alpha.org/en/wiki/PADD>

EDIT: Not meant to be a serious suggestion.

~~~
elsewhen
good one, but actually, it brings up a good point: apple has all sorts of
trademark issues to consider, so they are not as free to choose as speculators
are.

------
alanthonyc
iDontCare

iJustWantOne

